# Breeding offspring to parents?



## Destroyer551 (Sep 7, 2013)

Assuming the line is genetically healthy, are there any negative consequences from breeding a parent to offspring? 

Received a 1.2 trio of mature u.e. chazuta imitators early this year for my 24x18x18 viv. Breeding began right away, but I later discovered my male as a little frog raisin a few days after I noticed a lack of calling. Apparently I nudged the glass lid out of place leaving a crack just big enough to let the male through but not the females. Luckily, he left behind two viable eggs which developed nicely and are now about 5 months old. Calling recently begun so I know I have 1.2.1 and they're all getting along nicely.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

One generation back to the parents is not that bad, and is actually better genetically than breeding to siblings (half the parents DNA is strange to the offspring, whereas siblings are just slightly shuffled genes that are similar). 

-Jen


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Assuming the line is genetically healthy, are there any negative consequences from breeding a parent to offspring?
> 
> Received a 1.2 trio of mature u.e. chazuta imitators early this year for my 24x18x18 viv. Breeding began right away, but I later discovered my male as a little frog raisin a few days after I noticed a lack of calling. Apparently I nudged the glass lid out of place leaving a crack just big enough to let the male through but not the females. Luckily, he left behind two viable eggs which developed nicely and are now about 5 months old. Calling recently begun so I know I have 1.2.1 and they're all getting along nicely.


I never thought I'd say this because I don't do it but.....there have been 3-4 threads on this very topic within the last week posted use the search! But yes you can do it but only for a few generations I believe. Sorry if this was previously said, I dint read the previous post


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Better yet... why not try offering it up for a trade? Chazutas aren't crazy uncommon so you'd likely be able to find one fairly locally and a male for male swap could help two people out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Destroyer551 said:


> Assuming the line is genetically healthy, are there any negative consequences from breeding a parent to offspring?
> .


Other than say loss of genetic diversity in important regions that code for things like resistance to disease and pathogens (major histocompatability complex). 

The problem is that you cannot automatically assume that the genetic lines are technically healthy due to how many people pair up their frogs. Too often people get a group of frogs and select pairs out of the siblings that have been reared together. Too few people look for the greatest genetic diversity in their animals. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

The best thing to do would be to get a new unrelated male. Also do you know that the male you have was actually not related to the females? Because many people buy a group of frogs that are siblings and raise them up. 

Another issue is if you have 2 eggs assuming both survive you still might not get a male. If you buy a probably male or trade for one you have a better shot at breeding sooner. Otherwise its going to be a while before you know anything.


----------

